# 3D Blu-ray player need advice



## arda91 (May 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a 3D Blu-ray player to go with a 3d projector (tw9000) but I dont really know which one to buy. I want to be able to both play 3D Blu-ray discs as well as playing downloaded material through a usb port. The Blu-ray player should play most video file formats as well as audio formats. Any suggestions on which one I should buy? It shouldn't be too expensive either, approx 250-300$.

My intentions with this system are to:
-Watch 3D Blu-ray discs
-Watch downloaded Full HD 3D material (pop it through a usb to a Blu-ray player and play it on the projector)
-Watch Full HD 2D movies


Thanks!


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello, _arda91_

Thus far, I've had good luck with my Panasonic DMP-BDT310. I believe it has now been replaced with the DMP-BDT320 model, but you can probably still find the 310, or the 210 models with some online searching. The remote isn't all that great, but most users end up using a universal remote for their components, anyway.

Let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## arda91 (May 6, 2012)

thanks for the rep ozar.
Funny that you mentioned the Panasonic DBT320, because that's the one I'm actually leaning towards right now. Just a quick question regarden the bdt310, you watch any movies through usb? If so, does it play full hd flawlessly?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is so funny. I was writing a Post about going with a Panasonic BDP when my friend knocked out the Power Cable. (I use ,y Notebook with the Battery removed) I was literally about to Post it.,
As for getting a Laptop, what sort of Features are you looking for that you are considering getting one for. Many modern BDP's offer Netflix. You Tube, Pandora, Amazon Streaming (on many), Vudu, Netflix, and many other PC type features.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## arda91 (May 6, 2012)

Hah, annoying is it? I use my laptop with my battery removed too. I made this topic as well only regarding the BDP. Ozar then informed me about the BDT320. I wrote a reply to you in the other thread.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's the Amazon Panasonic BD page. There are some pretty good deals right now (the BDT220 is lower cost than the BDT210). I've had three Panny BD players over the past few years and they have pretty good features for the price. No problems ever that an update didn't fix. I've played still images and mp3s through the USB port with no problems, but haven't tried any HD video that way. I assume they live up to their specifications for that capability (AVC/H.264).

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_4_0?rh=n%3A172282%2Cn%3A%21493964%2Cn%3A1266092011%2Cn%3A3213025011%2Cn%3A352697011%2Cp_4%3APanasonic&bbn=352697011&ie=UTF8&qid=1336331035&rnid=15784691

With a limited budget, I don't think you could go wrong with a Panny.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

arda91 said:


> Hah, annoying is it? I use my laptop with my battery removed too. I made this topic as well only regarding the BDP. Ozar then informed me about the BDT320. I wrote a reply to you in the other thread.


Hello.
I recently got my Asus back from the Repair Facility where they replaced the Hard Drive. Unfortunately, they did not send back the Power Supply and the new one caused issues to where I now need to send it in to get the Motherboard Replaced. If the Charger Plug is simply moved, it turns off and if the Battery is in place it constantly goes from Charger On to Charger Off on the Screen. Thankfully, I truly use my Asus as a Desktop Replacement where I use a 20 Inch External Display, Logitech K800 Illuminated Wireless Keyboard, and Logitech Wireless Mouse. I simply love the K800..

Thankfully, this time, it is being handled with Next Day Air Shipping and is being fixed at Asus Headquarters as opposed to their primary Repair Facility. I am just waiting for my PS3 to come back from either being Repaired or Exchanged before sending off my Computer for the 2nd time in a Month. Such is life...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Panny 210 and it is great. Here is a professional review http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/blu-...t210-blu-ray-player-for-the-home-theater.html

It is also a CNET Editor's Choice Award Winner http://reviews.cnet.com/blu-ray-players/panasonic-dmp-bdt210/4505-9991_7-34468896.html


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

arda91 said:


> you watch any movies through usb? If so, does it play full hd flawlessly?


No, I haven't tried movies through USB so can't comment on how they look. The 320's came out about a month after my 310 purchase, and I don't really know much about them except that the exterior design of the cabinet looks different. I believe they have a different remote now, too, but don't know if it's a good one.

The Oppo players get the best user ratings, but they are generally out of the price range you quoted above.


----------

